# smoking goose



## wl_kb3 (Sep 23, 2008)

My buddies and I have recently shot around 50 geese. Looking to try and smoke some of them. Have any of you ever done this. Any suggestions or recipes would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grothe (Sep 23, 2008)

Some info in here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21168

I got a goose problem here, but haven't tried smokin any yet!

Be very interested in how ya make out with the smokin of them!!


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not in favor of smoking goose........:)  at least mine!!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 23, 2008)

We breast out the goose and then cube into 1" squares.Put spices on meat if you want to.  Wrap in 1/2 piece of bacon. spear w/ toothpick.  Smoke at 250 until bacon is cooked.  Mop with BBQ sauce with about 20-25 minutes to go.  You can also add a sliver of jap under bacon.  Guaranteed good.

Another twist is to marinate in Italian Dressing for 24 hours and do the same with the bacon.  Its good stuff.


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for the input. will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## pmk (Sep 27, 2008)

Goose makes great sausage as well, when combined with pork butt it really takes on the flavor. Great for Itailian sausage, am going to try some others and will post when im done.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 27, 2008)

according to smoke buzz, the best thing you can make outta a goose is jerky. He gets his fair share of geese every year..........in fact i got a couple goose breasts in my freezer atm.


----------

